# Not trying but I need a bit of advice



## HLx

Since having my 3rd baby in November, once my periods came back (I did not breast feed so this was quite quick once the PP bleeding ended) I basically had a continuous very light period up until May, which lasted the usual 4 or 5 days then ended, my period came back on the 24th june, once again normal duration however quite heavy and painful. Now as of today I am 16 days late for my period which has never happened in my life ive always been early if anything. I took two pregnancy tests last week both negative so I know its no baby in there :haha: but I just find it so strange. Should I be concerned? What could it be? Has my body finally run out of blood? :haha:


----------



## JessaBear36

I'm not sure I would call your Obgyn and ask them what might be going on. 
Sorry I'm no help. Just didn't want to read and go. 
Good luck.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Yes I agree I would call your OB-GYN and schedule an appointment for an exam. There are a number of things that could cause AF to be late. I'm not going to list them because some of them are a bit scary. I wish you the best of luck and I look forward to an update once you've seen a doctor. I know it's not much to go on and I'm really sorry.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Have you tested since last week? Xx


----------



## HLx

Hi all im working all day today but will try and see my doctor this week. I've not tested since last week but surely if I was pregnant it would have shown last week wouldn't it? 17 days late now no hint of AF :haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope that you get some answers soon :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Aww hon I hope u get some answers soon.


----------



## Kiwiberry

HLx said:


> Hi all im working all day today but will try and see my doctor this week. I've not tested since last week but surely if I was pregnant it would have shown last week wouldn't it? 17 days late now no hint of AF :haha:

I've read about it happening for some women but from what I've seen it's pretty rare. You never know though, so maybe you should take a test just to be sure before your appointment. I'm sure they'll probably test you at your appointment anyway if you don't want to spend the money on a test.


----------



## Babybump87

Maybe it’s becuase you have had light bleeding for months and your hormones have now kicked in ? 

I would defiantly speak to your GP . 

I swear we should be twins because I’m having my own issues :-/ !

Hope you get sorted soon Hun xx


----------



## HLx

Babybump87 said:


> Maybe it’s becuase you have had light bleeding for months and your hormones have now kicked in ?
> 
> I would defiantly speak to your GP .
> 
> I swear we should be twins because I’m having my own issues :-/ !
> 
> Hope you get sorted soon Hun xx

I literally have no idea! I dont feel pregnant, by now id be about 5 or 6 weeks, if i was pregnant id get a positive test, I dont think I'm one of these rare people to not know they were pregnant :haha: still no sign either!! X


----------



## Babybump87

Your going to be on that show I didn’t know I was pregnant and give birth in some weird random place hahaha :haha:

On a serious note though I think you should go get your bloods done that surely would be the definitive answer !


----------

